# A few changes + updates



## Chris (Sep 23, 2006)

The site should be a shitload faster now. There were some OS-side things that were out of whack, and they've all been cleaned up.

Also, due to a PHP security hole, the patch library has been taken down.


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 23, 2006)

Holy shit, the sevenstringkindom has been saved! Thanks man, browsing has just become a whole lot better


----------



## Michael (Sep 23, 2006)

I noticed it was running better this morning. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 23, 2006)

I notice RA has been added to the links at the bottom of the page.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 24, 2006)

Is the Patch Library being down going to be a permanent thing?

If so, tis a shame. It's a great resource.


----------

